#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Recuperar modem Arcadyan 2740e por console serial

## TsouzaR

Pessoal,

Peguei um modem Arcadyan 2740e da Vivo/GVT aqui para tentar arrumar. Um técnico enviou o firmware errado e o modem não liga mais, apenas fica com o LED Internet aceso direito. O LED de Power pisca por alguns segundos ao iniciar e apaga. Não detecta cabo nas portas LAN nem o wireless funciona, está todo parado.

Estou tentando acessar o bootloader dele (provavelmente ainda está funcionando) por meio do console na conexão serial para enviar o firmware por TFTP. No entanto, não consigo achar os parâmetros corretos (speed, paridade, etc.). Já tentei muitas, mas muitas combinações aqui no minicom, mas sempre vem apenas um monte de caracteres estranhos.

Pelo que entendi nas minhas pesquisas, esse tal modelo 2740e é fabricado por uma empresa chinesa e a D-Link, Arcadyan e várias outras empresas somente mudam a carcaça externa e geralmente mantém o modelo 2740e (ou isso ou estou confundido o 2740e de uma empresa com o de outras, não achei nada específico para o Arcadyan).

Tudo que achei de útil até agora foi isso:
http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/t...oqueio.577958/
http://ryan.com.br/wp/firmware-origi...dsl-2740e-gvt/
http://ryan.com.br/blogs/quicktalk/2...-porta-serial/
http://ryan.com.br/blogs/quicktalk/2...link-dsl2740e/

No último link fala que a configuração do serial dele é a 8N1 e speed 115200. Essa foi a primeira que tentei e não funcionou.

Para conectar no serial fiz uma gambiarra aqui com um pedaço de cabo de rede: desencapei 3 fios e liguei eles corretamente no RX, TX e GND nos jumpers do modem e na porta do meu computador. O fato dos fios estarem trançados atrapalha em algo (alguma interferência...)? Usei fios de cores diferentes (não usei os brancos) para evitar que dois em uso ficassem enrolados um no outro, não sabia se poderia dar problema...

Alguém tem alguma informação que possa ajudar, por favor?
Desde já agradeço-lhes, pessoal.

----------


## rubem

Serial curto tipo 1 metro pode usar qualquer fio que não tem ruído, enrolado ou não, encapado ou não, em 1m não tem problema.

Só cuida que o TX de um é o RX do outro (RX e TX tem que ser cruzados).

Mas... acho que a resposta está no 2º link do Jeferson: "Serial TTL".
Roteador de mesa geralmente precisa comunicação não via RS-232 (Sinais 0 e 1 como -10 e +10V) mas como TTL (0 é 0V, e 1 é 5V).

Então se está usando RS-232 direto no PC, vai ter que OU comprar um adaptador USB TTL:
http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/ada...ial-ttl-cp2102

Ou fazer um circuitinho com o MAX232 pra ter sinal TTL:
http://www.rogercom.com/PortaSerial/PortaSerial.htm
Mais especificamente 



(Alias, serial funciona desde coisa tipo -4/+4V, até coisa tipo -20/+20V pra 0 e 1. TTL é sempre 0V e 5V, tem chance de porta serial queimar circuito TTL então (Se for circuito que manda +20V), sorte que desktops geralmente mandam sinal lá pelos -10/+10V)

----------


## rogfanther

Apenas para complementar, DSL-2740E é da DLink, os da arcadyan tem código diferente ( VRV7006 etc ) .
Mas claro, se no seu está escrito Arcadyan, por favor, posta uma foto dele pra ficar registrado ...esses caras usam um modem diferente a cada estado ...

----------


## rubem

Ma sendo Dlink ou outra marca, se o chipset é coisa comum tipo Ralink, Realtek, Atheros, Broadcom, eles precisam sinal TTL mesmo.

(A não ser que veja um MAX232 ou qualquer CI escrito "qualquer-coisa-23" no caminho, que é o que por exemplos as RB's com conector DB9 tem, no caso da RB433 tem um MAX3234 ou coisa assim, é um CI pra passar de serial pra TTL, porque o chipset Atheros delas só aceita TTL)

Nunca tinha ouvido nessa marca, mas fui ver aqui:
http://www.arcadyan.com/contentpage....106&infoid=159
E ela é da Compal! Que é basicamente a segunda maior montadora de hardware do mundo, só ano passado fez coisa pouca tipo 100 milhões de produtos... coisa boba... empresinha pequena de fundo de quintal que produz 3 aparelhos por segundo :-)

----------


## rogfanther

Isso, precisa mesmo. Quando li o post do TsouzaR eu ia responder que precisava de um conversor e não podia ligar direto na serial, mas daí vi que a sua resposta era bem mais completa do que eu ia escrever. 

A gvt (agora telefonica/vivo ) tem usado bastante deles aqui no Sul, praticamente só está sendo instalado o VRV7006AW22 aqui em Curitiba...

Achei importante ele verificar a marca certa, senão alguém envia um firmware do modem errado para a pessoa, atualiza-se, e mata o modem.

----------


## diogo123

ola amigo to com problema semelhante ,,comprei um modem desse acardyan ar7516alw so que ele esta bloqueado alguem sabe uma maneira de fazer o desbloqueio desse modem???

----------


## rogfanther

Bloqueado em que sentido, qual o firmware que está nele ? É de qual operadora ?

----------


## diogo123

ele ta com uma firmware se nao me engano 4.1 da gvt ,preciso desativar o dhcp dele para min usalo como roteador e ele nao da opcao de desativar o dhcp...pelo q vi na net precisa atualizar a firmware dele so q ja tentei varias e sempre da erro

----------


## TsouzaR

@*rubem*, então deve ser isso mesmo, o serial TTL. Não tem esse conversor para comprar por aqui e não vou ter tempo para esperar chegar comprando no ML, devolvi o modem já que não vou poder arrumar ele sem isso. Eu estava ligando ele direto na RS-232 do PC com um pedaço de ~1m de cabo de rede, com TX e RX devidamente invertidos.

Ele é o AR7516ALW mesmo, mas colaram um adesivo encima da marca da Vivo/GVT e do lado dele se não me engano tinha grafado no plástico, assim como no adesivo, esse modelo 2740e. Essas fotos peguei na Internet, já que o modem não está mais comigo, nelas não tem o adesivo nem grafia que mencionei:



Há outros desses por aqui. Acho que quem vendeu (visando pessoas precisando de um roteador wireless bridge) colocou o adesivo para não estranharem a marca da Vivo/GVT. É até suspeito isso, parece furtado/desviado, vendem lotes com dezenas desses assim. Isso só não explica porque estava grafado, como de fábrica, o "2740e" na lateral, no plástico, se esse não é o modelo. Deve ser algum controle interno da operadora ou é para confundir quem tenta trocar o firmware mesmo, hehehehe.

Precisava recuperar esse pois um técnico enviou firmware de D-Link (por causa desse adesivo com o modelo 2740e) para ele por TFTP (no navegador não aceitou por não ser compatível, aí ele forçou desse jeito e já era). Tentou trocar o firmware por o que veio nele não permitir desativar o DHCP.

O chip dele é um Realtek RTL8676S mesmo (tudo nele é bem semelhante a esse D-Link 2740e do post do link na mensagem original do tópico, até os pinos para a conexão serial, que é mais comum vir só o furo).

De qualquer forma, obrigado pela ajuda, @*rubem* e @*rogfanther*. Vou providenciar um conversor desses para poder arrumar esse tipo de problema no futuro, já que foi apenas a falta dele que me impediu (mesmo sem achar um firmware, poderia copiar a flash de outro funcionando e gravar nesse que parou, não resolve o problema do DHCP, que é contornável, mas ao menos volta a funcionar).

----------


## rubem

Sobre modens Vivo/GVT a venda, nem sempre é desvio/furto, tem muito distribuidor que compra direto do fabricante.

Algo tipo: A GVT pede 600 unidades.mes pro fabricante, vão sempre comprando nessa média, o fabricante se prepara pra uma eventual falha futura e faz umas 700 unidades.mes, mas... aí um mês a GVT vai e compra só 300 unidades, e depois passa a requerer outro modelo (Tem contrato, mas com comprador desse tipo não dá pra bater o pé, senão perde o cliente).

Voltar o modelo "GVT" pra linha pra trocar firmware, caixa, adesivos, manuais e etc, dá trabalho, é manufatura demais, e o preço não vai ser maior, então vendem por um preço menor pros distribuidores ou lojistas, diminuem o lucro ou ficam sem lucro, mas voltar o produto pronto pra linha, só pra trocar firmware, ia dar PREJUÍZO.

Ou situação é o firmware: A GVT encomenda ou empresta equipe técnica pra fazer um firmware customizado, o fabricante faz X unidades pra GVT, mas... poxa, o que custa separar 1 dia do mês e colocar a linha de produção fazendo a mesma placa, com o mesmo firmware, mas encaixotando em caixas comuns da marca (Sem referencia a GVT), sem nada da GVT no meio. Não trocam o firmware porque peão de fábrica no brasil se acha em qualquer esquina, mas gente pra alterar firmware sai muito caro e nem se acha pra contratar (País que investe em futebol, balada e carnaval dá nisso, não dá conta de fazer nada sozinho sem a pata de uma grande multinacional ajudando), aí mudam quase tudo no aparelho, exceto o firmware.

(Ou mudam as imagens jpg do logo, isso é simples e qualquer idiota faz, até eu já mudei em firmware, mas... a senha default continua gvt12345 porque essa parte é mais complicada mudar)


Quando trabalhava com a Tim consegui o contato de vendas da Alcatel, cotando modens (Sou fã até hoje dos speedstream 4200, ainda uso e vou continuar usando enquanto tiver um), era coisa o modelo normal por R$ 80, e o modelo com firmware e caixa da Oi por R$ 60, e o pior é que o modelo da Oi vinha com mais cabos, filtro e adaptador pra tomada ridícula Telebras, coisas que o modelo comum vinha sem! Só não comprei porque a venda mínima direto da fábrica é geralmente coisa tipo R$ 10 mil ou quase, eu ia demora muitos anos pra vender tudo isso de modem aqui na roça...

Em muito distribuidor grande tipo All Nations, Alcateia, Aldo, Oderço, Network1, o modelo mais barato é customizado pra alguma operadora (E não pode ser "desviado" porque eles vendem coisa tipo 10 mil unidades se você precisar, um roubo tão grande não ia passar desapercebido), ultimamente é quase tudo GVT mesmo, talvez a Oi faz contrato de exclusividade mas a GVT não.

----------


## Mariob

> (Ou mudam as imagens jpg do logo, isso é simples e qualquer idiota faz, até eu já mudei em firmware, mas... a senha default continua gvt12345 porque essa parte é mais complicada mudar)



Olá amigo, e como você se faz para mudar a imagem (logo) ou excluir da imagem do firmware, ou até mesmo modificar a imagem do firmware?

----------


## rubem

Dá pra editar o arquivo *.bin , se for esse o usado pelo fabricante, abre ele até pelo 7zip. A simples troca dos jpg e gif simples assim, abre o *.bin, substitui os gif e jpg nas pastas, salva, manda pro roteador, e tá mudado.

No caso do firmware da Wom5000, as imagens ficam em web/img , os 2 logos maiores parece que não tem checksum, dá pra modificar.

Noutros casos é fechado, precisa usar software tipo o Ultraedit pra editar a parte de textos e cia (Não muda imagens).

E... fazendo o acesso via serial no aparelho, tem como modificar as imagens também, é como se estivesse acessando a partição do Linux ou Windows pela rede, com acesso RW nas pastas, poderia modificar wallpaper (Copia, edita, depois grava) ou outras imagens facilmente, geralmente as imagens não tem verificação de checksum.
Alterado isso via serial, você tem como criar uma imagem/clonagem da Rom, e pode usar ela depois pra gravar nos outros roteadores (Seria um arquivo .bin, .rom ou .img mesmo), mas essa parte nunca fiz, não sei bem quais softwares usa no Windows (Via linux é bzip, bison, make, coisas que toda distro completa costuma ter). E na verdade via Windows acho que só dá pra alterar as imagens mesmo, pra montar o firmware acho que só via linux.

(No OpenWRT e no DDWRT tem muito tutorial, cada firmware tem features e bibliotecas diferentes então as vezes pra cada roteador precisa algo diferente, precisa tempo, a simples troca dos jpg e gif no arquivo *.bin é muito mais simples)

----------


## infonand

Alguém sabe como mudar a modulação dele pra G.dmt? Oi velox 1 mega

----------


## Mariob

> Dá pra editar o arquivo *.bin , se for esse o usado pelo fabricante, abre ele até pelo 7zip. A simples troca dos jpg e gif simples assim, abre o *.bin, substitui os gif e jpg nas pastas, salva, manda pro roteador, e tá mudado.
> 
> No caso do firmware da Wom5000, as imagens ficam em web/img , os 2 logos maiores parece que não tem checksum, dá pra modificar.
> 
> Noutros casos é fechado, precisa usar software tipo o Ultraedit pra editar a parte de textos e cia (Não muda imagens).
> 
> E... fazendo o acesso via serial no aparelho, tem como modificar as imagens também, é como se estivesse acessando a partição do Linux ou Windows pela rede, com acesso RW nas pastas, poderia modificar wallpaper (Copia, edita, depois grava) ou outras imagens facilmente, geralmente as imagens não tem verificação de checksum.
> Alterado isso via serial, você tem como criar uma imagem/clonagem da Rom, e pode usar ela depois pra gravar nos outros roteadores (Seria um arquivo .bin, .rom ou .img mesmo), mas essa parte nunca fiz, não sei bem quais softwares usa no Windows (Via linux é bzip, bison, make, coisas que toda distro completa costuma ter). E na verdade via Windows acho que só dá pra alterar as imagens mesmo, pra montar o firmware acho que só via linux.
> 
> (No OpenWRT e no DDWRT tem muito tutorial, cada firmware tem features e bibliotecas diferentes então as vezes pra cada roteador precisa algo diferente, precisa tempo, a simples troca dos jpg e gif no arquivo *.bin é muito mais simples)



Olá amigo,

Eu até consegui extrair os arquivos de um firmware de um modem em binário que possuo aqui para modificar, mas o problema agora é montar esta firmware modificada no mesmo estado que se encontrava em binário (firmware.bin)!

Tenho um firmware de um modem com extensão (firmware.img) mas este é complicado de extrair os arquivos, não consegui! 

Conhece uma maneira?

----------


## rubem

Vou ver se acho aqui qual ods xxxxISO pra gravar CD consegue editar .bin e .img de firmwares, a maioria lê que não é arquivo de CD então nem abre, mas me parece que é um deles que permite alterar as coisas.
(O 7zip só lê mesmo)

Nunca insisti nisso porque eu queria é alterar TP-Link, e esses não abrem com nada, só via ssh via serial.

----------


## SGVNET

Eu tenho a solução para esse modem ARCADYAN AR7516 Para qualquer operadora ou em bridge!! Quem tiver interessado favor chamar whats 65 98129-6848 ..

----------


## Evertonlps

> ola amigo to com problema semelhante ,,comprei um modem desse acardyan ar7516alw so que ele esta bloqueado alguem sabe uma maneira de fazer o desbloqueio desse modem???


Que bloqueio? tu ta igual um papagaio repetindo coisas idiotas da internet, isso não é bloqueio, é firmware do provedor, pra funcionar no padrão que o provedor determina.

----------

